# Pics of bows



## Longstreet1 (Nov 13, 2009)

I would like to see some peoples bow pics. I have seen a few on post and would like to see some more so far the ones I've seen look great.


----------



## WildWillie (Nov 13, 2009)

Heres some bows we built.
First three are walnut riser with red elm limbs,gray actionwood and burgundy dymondwood with bacote limbs.
Second pic is all zebra wood.


----------



## fountain (Nov 13, 2009)

couple of big jim's buffalo bows
spalted birdseye maple and gaboon ebony:





[/IMG]






cocobolo and bocote with red accents in the riser


----------



## Longstreet1 (Nov 13, 2009)

I have seen a few Big Jim has made on here they look great,WildWillie those are some awesome bows must be a great feeling to build your own. Keep the pics comeing


----------



## gurn (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow!! I'd be shamed to post the one I use!! Those are a work of art.


----------



## ky_longbow (Nov 13, 2009)

another bow by Big Jim,










should have a few pics befor long of my new buffalo bow that Jim is currently working on.....


----------



## ky_longbow (Nov 13, 2009)

3 piece T/D longbow by Chris Sparks of lewis hollow archery
bocote veneers over boo and bocote/rosewood riser 64" , 60# @ 29"


----------



## Longstreet1 (Nov 13, 2009)

gurn I got a feeling you shoot with the best of them. Keep up the pics thes are great.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 13, 2009)

my big Jim longbow- Purple heart and Zebra wood.....


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2009)

uuuummmm well let me look and see what i can dig up.........


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2009)

here is a mike miller crooked stick.





a howard hill wesley special





a great plains


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2009)

a jeffery mighty mag





a great northern ghost





a robertson with peirce points


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2009)

brackenbury drifter





pronghorn takedown





vinson miner cane dragon


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2009)

a wes wallace





a cascade





a fox breed


----------



## Longstreet1 (Nov 13, 2009)

man o man these are nice ya'll really hunt with these?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2009)

mike miller recurve





pronghorn





fedora


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2009)

a robertson vision falcon





and another robertson





morrison shawnee


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2009)

leon stewart slammer





apex predator





another fox breed


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2009)

a G&L longbow





bear grizzly





turkey creek hybred


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2009)

another fox breed





another turkey creek





a horns take down


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2009)

a browning cobra 2






another mike miller





and my dryad orion


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2009)

and several more that i don't have pics of anymore.......LOL......

yep im a bow-a-holic  all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ooopppps didn't mean to post the other .......sorry


----------



## missalot (Nov 13, 2009)

lol lol hey john im right there with ya bud ,if i kept every bow i owned ,i wouldnt know what to do i guess you can call me a bow pimp .. i use them ..but dont abuse them  lol


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 14, 2009)

Here are a few recent ones.

A few pronounced R/D "Ossabaw" longbows.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 14, 2009)

A few of my mild R/D "Sapelo" models.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 14, 2009)

A few straight profile "Cumberland" longbows.


----------



## ky_longbow (Nov 15, 2009)

a blackcreek banshee, 60" and 47#@28"
fast for a light weight bow


----------



## F1Rocket (Nov 16, 2009)

What a great thread!

Thanks to all that have taken the time to share their beautiful bows.


----------



## irocz2u (Nov 16, 2009)

some   veary  nice  looking bows  there  grate  job  men


----------

